

Sick of Ruby - scapbi
https://blog.abevoelker.com/sick-of-ruby-dynamic-typing-side-effects-object-oriented-programming/

======
MrBra
Originally posted 2 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975436)

